# Hystoscopy on NHS in wales



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

does anyone know how I could go about getting referred for a hysto on the NHS?
Is the wait long?
I'm under the care of wales  fertility institute, do I speak with them about it, or go to my GP? 
TIA


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

My clinic who I was going to do ivf through sent me for a hysteroscopy as they thought I had a polyp which would of hindered our chances of pregnancy but my clinic was an nhs 1 even though we were private so they sorted it themselves 
I'd speak to your clinic first and see if they can sort it and if not like booandbuzz said get a letter from fertility clinic and take it to gp 
I waited about a few months for it as it got cancelled first time and rescheduled hence the reason I left that clinic after hysteroscopy as the waiting time between appointments was ridiculous xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you ladies for your helpful advice
I am seeing my consultant on the 14th, so I will raise it then. i hope she can look into it for me. 
otherwise like you suggested boo I will ask for a letter I can take to my GP. 

I did have a HSG  two years ago. it revealed patent tubes and normal uterine cavity. but would a hysto be more thorough and perhaps shed more light?

as yet I have no reason at all for my many failed implantations. desperate woman seeking desperate answers !


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I did have the hidden infection tests via serum and they all came back normal..
what else could cause scaring? I've never had a pregnancy so im wandering if anything showing up is likely? all immune tests have indicated that I have low inflammation, although I am planning more just to knock immunes fully on the head. 

its a nightmare isn't it hun. not even getting implantation is so hard when there is absolutely no steer as to why. I'm really desperate for answers. even if they are categoric and confirm that my body just isn't up to the job, I cannot accept that 5bfns at my age using super sperm is just bad luck 

fingers crossed we both find out what the hell is up  


PS th1 and th2 are  on the way. about to have these done via locus medicus. just awaiting my referral letter so that blood can be drawn
xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

oh that's good. yeh they seem really helpful. dr gets back to you within seconds. 
any idea if they can do prescriptions too?  

gosh hun that is an absolute head screw what you have been through! no rhyme or reason. 
I struggle with the feeling of powerlessness. you just have no control over what your body decides to do (or not do in my case) and it just feels  we are at the whim of a big numbers game doesn't it
xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Just to add, about the NHS in Wales - after we had our first failed private cycle (after 2 failed NHS ones) I asked my GP if I could be referred for a laparoscopy - she referred me to the local gynecologist in Aberystwyth, who was great. After waiting 3.5 months I'm having it done, with a hysto, on Thursday. One thing we did do - on our GP's secretary's advice - was to pay for the initial consultation with the gynecologist, which brought the waiting time for that appointment from 7 months (NHS) to 2 weeks (private). Everything else is NHS. I felt a bit crap about queue-jumping but we have been TTC since 2012 and I am reaching the end of my tether... Best of luck with it. I have been really impressed with the NHS on this.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Pognut wow that's amazing. 3.5 months is great. I was expecting at least a year for a laproscopy. 
I'm seeing my consultant on the 14th so I'm going to raise this. Something is stopping me achieving implantation. 
I didn't realise u could pay for an initial consultation to speed things up,thats very interesting. So are u having lap and hysto at the Same time? 

Booandbuzz thanks hun I know what u mean about immunes it messes with your head. And then u think well what about naturally pregnant women who don't have immune testing. What would their results show? 

Xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I had no idea you could pay for the initial consultation either - the secretary/appointments person at my GP told me. I was worried they wouldn't be able to refer us for the lap on the NHS if we'd paid for the first meeting but it was all fine. In the initial appointment I explained I was only concerned about implantation failure, and the consultant was great, completely understood and was very supportive. It occurred to me to ask if I could have a hysto as well a few weeks later so I wrote to him and he agreed at once (which was v kind of him especially considering that I had one done privately in January and he knew that). 

I had it all done last week - they did the lap, cauterised my tubes (at my request, to stop any fluid coming back down), checked for endo, did the hysteroscopy, and did a D&C. I have a follow-up in 4-6 weeks to discuss what they found/check I'm healing. It was all fine - in and out within 7 hours, everyone was brilliant, and as I lay there mentally totting up how much all that would have cost privately I thanked god for the NHS...


----------

